# Throwing jigs at boats



## guam_bomb80

I was at pensacola beach pier saturday with some friends and witnessed several people on there trying to lure boats in close just so they could hit them with their jigs. Why??? I realize that if they are in too close, maybe they will spook fish or spool a line or two if they catch it with their prop, but if they are a hundred yards or even two hundred yards off the pier why would you care and try lure them in with thoughts of catching bait or a cobia or whatever you can just to hit them? Those people were yelling at them that there was bait and cobia closer to the pier instead of telling them to back off. My first thought jealousy. Next is that you are a total jerk and have no respect for other peoples safety or property. You people who do this do realize that if you injure someone or damage property throwing the hooks intentionally at them you will spend a few months at the county hotel! Is that worth it? I was amazed that people were doing this... and running to their rods just to get a chance at it. I guess i just have more respect for fellow fisherman unlike a few local pier rats. I know some of you who threw those jigs are reading this, please give me your side of the story...


----------



## Bullshark

They are pier people.... What do you expect?


----------



## SteveFL

A few years ago, I saw the same thing at the okaloosa pier. I stepped back to watch the fools go thinking they weren't thinking of what they were doing. A couple actually hit a boat and the next thing we all knew, about 10 or 12 big charter captains had the area well covered and the insults subsided somewhat. I left before things got too interesting and on the way out saw a couple of guys, big guys, patiently waiting out at the parking lot entrance/exit to the pier. I didn't see anything in the paper so hopefully they worked things out peacefully with the lead weight throwers.

The morons seem to think they're anonymous or something??


----------



## JoshH

boat people should have a big enough brain to stay away from the pier anyways. I dont fish the pier anymore, there are too many idiots on it.


----------



## hebegb

whoever runs the pier should be fired, the krap they let people do out there is unreal


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

So if im kayak fishing by the pier but still at a safe distance and i hook a big fish and it drags me towards the pier or threw the pier, am i going get stuff threw at me? They better hope not!


----------



## pcola4

I have had them do the same to me. I got out of there before they hit me or the boat. A big lead weight could kill someone. Had they hit me or my boat they better pray the deputies get to them before I do.


----------



## ZombieKiller

I had a pier q*eer fire a jig off at a buddy in a kayak last summer. Exact same scenario...he had just caught a decent king on the ride back in from snapper fishing and the fish pulled him in a little closer than I would have liked. Sure as shit, some tard up on the pier starts hootin and hollering about us being too close, and fires a jig off at my buddy. Fortunately, all the meth in his system must've impaired his vision, because he didn't get all that close...maybe he was just trying to "scare" us. The funniest thing about it is the signs on the pier tell boaters to stay back a hundred feet. But the asshats on the pier get all worked up if a boat is within a hundred yards.


----------



## marmidor

Absolutely stupid! I seen a lady on a kayak yesterday and she had a young child with her (5 years old maybe). What if this lady didn't know to stay at a safe distance from the pier? You think the rats would have thrown jigs at her? This crap makes me want run just far enough east to not get hit with lead and spin circles, raise hell all day to keep the fish spooked for these pricks. Not saying all pier fisherman are jackass because I know they are not. Come boys GROW UP!


----------



## MrFish

Who enforces the rules on the piers?


----------



## sniperpeeps

It's a crime to even throw a lead weight at someone, regardless if you hit them or not. I would not hesitate to press charges for stupidity like that.


----------



## feelin' wright

It is completely rediculous for the asshats on the pier to throw at another person but boaters should also know to stay the hell away from peir at all cost.


----------



## Austin

I fish the pier every day that I am off work, which is 2 days a week. I don't condone nor participate in slinging lead at passing boats that happen to get too close. I do agree that the boats should try to stay farther off, as I've seen some come within 40 yards. DO NOT make the mistake of stereotyping everyone that fishes on the piers. We are NOT all alike. If you spot someone throwing lead, try to snap a picture, or focus on a discription of an individual or two, and call the cops. It will take some time, but after a couple of them gets arrested, a lot of them won't even think about doing it again.


----------



## marmidor

Austin said:


> I fish the pier every day that I am off work, which is 2 days a week. I don't condone nor participate in slinging lead at passing boats that happen to get too close. I do agree that the boats should try to stay farther off, as I've seen some come within 40 yards. DO NOT make the mistake of stereotyping everyone that fishes on the piers. We are NOT all alike. If you spot someone throwing lead, try to snap a picture, or focus on a discription of an individual or two, and call the cops. It will take some time, but after a couple of them gets arrested, a lot of them won't even think about doing it again.


Good on you man. Yes I have seen some boats get way to close but still not cool to throw anything at them.


----------



## shootnstarz

feelin' wright said:


> It is completely rediculous for the asshats on the pier to throw at another person but boaters should also know to stay the hell away from peir at all cost.


 
^This^, as someone who's lost several nice ling and kings to boats in the past. They do have the whole rest of the Gulf of Mexico after all.

Rick


----------



## Kenton

To me, slinging a 5 oz lead is the same as firing a bullet with less accuracy. Fire it at my family, friends, or me, hold on, cause hell is about to break loose. Homie dont play dat. :no:


----------



## ZombieKiller

Should the boaters stay away? Absolutely... but is a "lost" fish worth risking a human life over? I'm sure if any of you "tough guy" lead-slingers actually injured (or worse) someone, the guilt from it would be unbearable. Good pier management would have people like that arrested and banned from the pier for life.


----------



## Snapperking

I am land locked up here in alabama but fish both from the pier in Oklaloosa and Navarre as well as in a boat with friends when in my favorite part of the world. I have seen the beaning of a helmuted jet skier a few years back at Oklaoosa as they were using the length of the pier to warm up their jet ski's for a competition that one of the motels on the beach was sponsoring and they were too close in IMO or they could not have been hit.The sheriff came about 20 min later on a jet ski and dang if he didnt get thrown at and threatened to come and arrest everyone ,but did in form them that he was there to enforce them staying at least 100 yds away.I understand the yak fishermen have not much control if a nice fish gets them close and and should be respected but as to a person in a boat they do have the whole Gulf to look for fish in so why anger the pier rats??But I agree you cold seriously hurt some one if you connect with a big lead!! Here on the Tenn river I have had people in boats cut my line off while fishing from the bank because they wanted to fish where i was fishing i guess and when i tell them thanks for the cut off get told I dont own the #$%$%^ river ☻One particular time I did tell one of them he needed to move because while I didnt own the river I did have complete use of the rocks on the bank to do with as I please!!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Those pier walkers are not all tourists.
Some call the building on the west side of the parking lot their second home.


----------



## bigrick

ya'll know the peir queer that got their face bashed in for slinging lead at boats???? I had one throw one at my when I was surfing , he learned his lesson too.


----------



## sniper

It's assault with a deadly weapon when you get arrested for it and go to court. Try telling the judge and jury "Well, they were too close to the pier and scaring the fish away.". Bet you'd be the 'fish' in jail for a while. Idiots


----------



## Scout800

sniper said:


> It's assault with a deadly weapon when you get arrested for it and go to court. Try telling the judge and jury "Well, they were too close to the pier and scaring the fish away.". Bet you'd be the 'fish' in jail for a while. Idiots



I was tossed at last year, We were at least 200+yds from the pier and made a huge deviation from our course to give the piers guys their room. Next time I'll call the police and just keep an eye on the guy until he is handcuffs.


----------



## feelin' wright

shootnstarz said:


> ^This^, as someone who's lost several nice ling and kings to boats in the past. They do have the whole rest of the Gulf of Mexico after all.
> 
> Rick


They do have the rest of the gulf and the boats should stay the hell away from the pier but chunking a 4 oz weight is not the solution. If you want guys to stay away from the pier then float a ballon off the pier. I assure you anyone in a boat will stay the hell away if there is danger to the lower unit.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

sniper said:


> It's assault with a deadly weapon when you get arrested for it and go to court. Try telling the judge and jury "Well, they were too close to the pier and scaring the fish away.". Bet you'd be the 'fish' in jail for a while. Idiots


It's actually "projecting a deadly missile into an occupied dwelling" second degree felony. I've seen many first offenders who committed this crime do 3-5 years in state prison for committing it.


----------



## chicon monster

is it really that hard just to ask them to leave, but instead your going to risk someones life to catch a fish. boaters do need to stay away from the pier but if one gets close just ask them to leave instead of attempting murder.


----------



## sniperpeeps

I think the solution here is pretty simple.

Boaters, keep the proper distance from the pier, which I believe is 100 feet. 

Pier fisherman, if a boat is closer than 100 feet, feel free to take the registration number down and call law enforcement.

Pier management, do your job and don't let people throw anything at anyone while under your watch.


----------



## Austin

A big problem is that the pier management is pretty non existant once you walk onto it. They seem to be more interested in collecting money than what actually happens on the pier. The past couple months when I've been there, you never see pier staff on the actual pier unless they drive the cart to change out the trash bags or to joy ride and check on things. They are doing armbands now instead of stamps like they used to, and I purposely covered mine up to see if they were paying attention to it.. NOPE!


----------



## sniperpeeps

Austin said:


> A big problem is that the pier management is pretty non existant once you walk onto it.



I'm sure it is...unfortunately it will probably take someone getting hurt either by a lead or by an ensuing altercation before anything is done about it.


----------



## Austin

sniperpeeps said:


> I think the solution here is pretty simple.
> 
> Boaters, keep the proper distance from the pier, which I believe is 100 feet.
> 
> Pier fisherman, if a boat is closer than 100 feet, feel free to take the registration number down and call law enforcement.
> 
> Pier management, do your job and don't let people throw anything at anyone while under your watch.


There used to be sign on the end of the pier for boaters to see, but I'm not sure if it is even there anymore. Plus, 100ft is nothing. Hell I can throw that far with a pompano jig. 100 yards + is more like it, but even then a 9 or 10ft rod loaded with braid and a 3-4oz jig can be thrown a country mile by most of us.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

It just boils down to idiots on both sides! We had a nice blue marlin cut off by another boat, that said they didn't know we were hooked up, even though we were screaming at them on the radio! The other boats around us knew we were hooked up, and this clown had just been on the radio 20 minutes earlier! The boat owner and captain blew it off as an "honest" mistake!

I stay away from the pier, even when I'm surfing. It's a no brainier really, as I don't even want to imagine my reaction to getting lead chunked at me...


----------



## Realtor

guam_bomb80 said:


> I was at pensacola beach pier saturday with some friends and witnessed several people on there trying to lure boats in close just so they could hit them with their jigs. Why??? I realize that if they are in too close, maybe they will spook fish or spool a line or two if they catch it with their prop, but if they are a hundred yards or even two hundred yards off the pier why would you care and try lure them in with thoughts of catching bait or a cobia or whatever you can just to hit them? Those people were yelling at them that there was bait and cobia closer to the pier instead of telling them to back off. My first thought jealousy. Next is that you are a total jerk and have no respect for other peoples safety or property. You people who do this do realize that if you injure someone or damage property throwing the hooks intentionally at them you will spend a few months at the county hotel! Is that worth it? I was amazed that people were doing this... and running to their rods just to get a chance at it. I guess i just have more respect for fellow fisherman unlike a few local pier rats. I know some of you who threw those jigs are reading this, please give me your side of the story...


Did you report these folks to the on duty management? If so, was there anything done? What did they say? I have been wanting to go out there, I have never walked out the pier. How much is it to just walk out there and take a look around?


----------



## sniperpeeps

Austin said:


> Plus, 100ft is nothing. Hell I can throw that far with a pompano jig. 100 yards + is more like it, but even then a 9 or 10ft rod loaded with braid and a 3-4oz jig can be thrown a country mile by most of us.



I understand, but rules are rules. If the sign,law/rule says 100 feet, its 100 feet. Not that I fish anywhere near the pier, but if someone in a boat wants to fish 101 feet from the pier, they have a right to do so. I can say that if I was following a school of fish and they were headed towards the pier, I would get as close as legally allowed to pursue them. Both pier fisherman and boaters have equal right to fish the area as well as equal responsibility to follow applicable laws.


----------



## Austin

sniperpeeps said:


> I understand, but rules are rules. If the sign,law/rule says 100 feet, its 100 feet. Not that I fish anywhere near the pier, but if someone in a boat wants to fish 101 feet from the pier, they have a right to do so. I can say that if I was following a school of fish and they were headed towards the pier, I would get as close as legally allowed to pursue them. Both pier fisherman and boaters have equal right to fish the area as well as equal responsibility to follow applicable laws.


Yep, I agree. :yes:


----------



## MrFish

sniperpeeps said:


> I understand, but rules are rules. If the sign,law/rule says 100 feet, its 100 feet. Not that I fish anywhere near the pier, but if someone in a boat wants to fish 101 feet from the pier, they have a right to do so. I can say that if I was following a school of fish and they were headed towards the pier, I would get as close as legally allowed to pursue them. Both pier fisherman and boaters have equal right to fish the area as well as equal responsibility to follow applicable laws.


+1 :yes:

But good luck getting a lot of the pier fishermen to understand what 100 feet is.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Throw lead at me, I'll throw lead back.....:whistling::whistling:


----------



## EODangler

Bullshark said:


> They are pier people.... What do you expect?


Not everybody who fishes from the pier is an idiot or not as good as you. I've met some really cool people who know a lot about fishing. Most of them have boats, but choose to fish the pier once in awhile. I personally enjoy the pier, but also like fishing from my boat or kayak. The pier is easy for a quick easy fix if I need it.


----------



## Kenton

SO is it considered assault to have lead thrown at you? And if so is it acceptable for me to defend myself in the same manner i would on land if my life is in danger? Cause if so, just pack some heat.:gunsmilie: I'm sure the first time the pier riff-raff gets fired back upon they will stop the juvenile antics.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

This is a job for the good ole potatoe cannon:thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish

MULLET HUNTER said:


> This is a job for the good ole potatoe cannon:thumbsup:


Wonder how far you could shoot a sock stuffed with some nice and ripe cigar minnows?


----------



## marmidor

MULLET HUNTER said:


> This is a job for the good ole potatoe cannon:thumbsup:


Hellz yeah or one of those water balloon sling shots and balloons filled will deer urine or skunk oil!!


----------



## Kenton

marmidor said:


> Hellz yeah or one of those water balloon sling shots and balloons filled will deer urine or skunk oil!!


:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## JoeyWelch

I'm not taking sides but I am curious as to why anyone would spend the money to buy a boat to go fish under a pier?

To each his own....I guess.


----------



## JoeyWelch

The whole thing really is all to do with respect.


----------



## chicon monster

jlw1972 said:


> I'm not taking sides but I am curious as to why anyone would spend the money to buy a boat to go fish under a pier?
> 
> To each his own....I guess.


 makes sense, its a lot cheaper to fish from the pier then from a boat 100 feet from the pier.


----------



## Yaksquatch

This thread's been up 17hours and Ya'll are only up to 5 pages?! Ya'll are slackin'!!!

Alex


----------



## shanester

*pier*

you know what they say one bad apple spoils the bunch. both parties look at it the same pier guys hate the jackass boaters and boaters hate the jackass pier guys. but i tell ya as soon as someone gets hurt from a shot fired form the pier. you guys wont have a place to fish. cause whoever you hurt will own that pier and probably get a nice chunk of change. if it happend to me i would invite all you pier guys out for a party and torch it and let you watch.


----------



## Trophyhusband

jlw1972 said:


> I'm not taking sides but I am curious as to why anyone would spend the money to buy a boat to go fish under a pier?
> 
> To each his own....I guess.


Well, it's a nice structure that holds lots of fish. I stay away from the pier since it was built for people to fish from and they do pay to get out there but I've gotten thrown at from the same type of jackass from a bridge.


----------



## grey ghost

LOL! It would be rite funny for the lead thrower to get his lead cought by boater, and boater tied the cought weight to leaning post and trolled rite on off, with lead throwers rod, reel, and 80lbs braid laughing!! lol just sayin


----------



## guam_bomb80

Realtor said:


> Did you report these folks to the on duty management? If so, was there anything done? What did they say? I have been wanting to go out there, I have never walked out the pier. How much is it to just walk out there and take a look around?


 My friend said something about it to one of the people who worked there and he just blew it off as "oh really". 

I think its like a $1.50 or maybe $2.00 to walk it. I rarely go to or fish the pier anymore, too much B.S. to have to deal with and some of the regulars are less than friendly. I'd rather fish from the boat with a few buddies if we have the cash for fuel. 

Never thought this thread would get this much attention. A lot of good posts, yet still, nobody owning up to actually throwing the jigs. I wonder why....?


----------



## Charlie2

*Throwing Sinkers at Boats*

A 4 or 5 oz sinker or, or even smaller, is a projectile; the same s a bullet, and will cause bodily harm, even death, when cast from a fishing rod.

I fish from the surf and just wave them off. They wave back and continue to fish across my lines.

I don't like it, but things happen that way.

Maybe an legislation to prevent boats from venturing into waters less than 300 feet from shore? C2


----------



## MrFish

> Maybe an legislation to prevent boats from venturing into waters less than 300 feet from shore?


I thought there was already a law stating that you couldn't come within 100 yds of the beach. Maybe I just always been taught that.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

jlw1972 said:


> I'm not taking sides but *I am curious as to why anyone would spend the money to buy a boat to go fish under a pier*?
> 
> To each his own....I guess.


I don't get that either...:no:


----------



## MissKristy

That's why I always carry a gun on the boat because you never no. When you will run in to one of them dumb a..


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

I dont get near piers, but i do carry a swiss sig swat 551 in boat, if i got hit with a 5 oz sinker and am still alive its game on. Thats attempeted murder slinging lead at people


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

i CAUGHT A 36 FOOT SAILBOAT THAT CROSSED 20 YARDS BEHIND MY BOAT LAST SUMMER, WELL ALMOST, I MANAGED TO GET A KNIFE AFTER HE TOOK OFF 300 YARDS OF LINE. iTS JUST COMMON CURRACY, SOME HAVE IT, SOME JUST DONT GIVE A RATS BUTT... SORRY ABOUT SP HURT SO BAD, I CANT THINK. COULDNT REMEMBER MY AGE IN EMERG ROOM YESTERDAY


----------



## reelthrill

I have cobia fished from boats and the piers for a very long time. First of all, when I am fishing from a boat, I stay well away from the pier. It is illegal to get close to the pier as well as an ethical issue. If I have the entire gulf to fish from, I am not going to mess with the pier guys. I have seen guys on the pier throw ling jigs at boats for nearly 40 years and yes if they injured me or my boat I would do everything possible to make them pay. With that said, most of these pier guys can hit a small object at well over 50 yards and are just making a statement when they hurl a ling jig at a boat. Trust me, most are not trying to hit the boat because I guarantee you they could if they wanted to. Heck, I think I could pick out an individual person on the boat and hit him if I so desired. Rarely do I ever see someone from pier intentionally try to hit a boat but it has happened, and they need to know that they will have to suffer what ever consequences behold them. I think both sides are definitely at fault here.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Btw.....it is not illegal for a boat to drive under the pier, let alone any boundaries that keep boats away from it...


----------



## reelthrill

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Btw.....it is not illegal for a boat to drive under the pier, let alone any boundaries that keep boats away from it...


I'm not doubting what you are saying a bit, but it seems like if surfers are supposed to stay 100 yards from the pier then there should surely be a law for boats.


----------



## corn trout

boats are to stay 300 feet away from the pier.


----------



## chicon monster

i feel sorry for the person that hits some of yall with a chunk of lead because it seems like a lot of of people are packing heat


----------



## OHenry

Experienced this at the 3 mile bridge; thought it was an accident until the third one barely missed my father; I was near the pass on the south side of the bridge. They couldn't have caught a white trout from their location.
Didn't realize it was such an issue until I read this post. Unfortunatey they're not much nicer to each other. I quit fishing the piers over 25 years ago... Fishing should be fun.


----------



## Sushi maker

Ok my 2 pennies 1) its a dang fish and geez no more then some bucks to get you there. If you cant spend the gas to go to decent bottom in the boat then goto the pier. 2) All fisherpeople get fired up and make mistakes if ya gotta make a mistake make sure its a new one. This means that all pier fishers will throw 1 time on A boat to close, and all boat fishers will only get to close to the pier 1 time. We can however invoke the 50% reasoning that only half of the people that share this great sport will be assholes and bring shame to themselves. 3) If you fire a weapon at the pier you will be charged with agravated assault with a deadly weapon at least once for every person on the pier.God forbid that you should hit someone even the right one.4) The same rules, laws and charges apply to a less then intelligent person throwing lead at a boat. 5) Get the piers to enforce the rules and maintain signage on the pier for the locals as well as the many visiting boaters we have. 6) Take a picture and call the law! 7) Avoid all this B.S. stay clear of the pier, don't chunk lead and accept that you may have to call the law on a fool now and then. Above all remember all of us are far from perfect, and most are willing to change. The rest are soon to be or already in jail.


----------



## Charlie2

*Guns on Boats*



MissKristy said:


> That's why I always carry a gun on the boat because you never no. When you will run in to one of them dumb a..


What do you plan to do; shoot someone who throws a sinker at you? Just curious. C2


----------



## robbiewoodcutter

does this mean i cant fish for jet skiers anymore?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

a couple oz sinker could kill a person, im not ever closer than 3 barges, people have slung weights out in gulf. when i worked on snapper boats have seen boats ram each other and shoot at each other over taking #,s.Ive seen sinkers from 3 mile bridge go through cars wind shields traveling down 3 mile bridge. no body plans on shooting any one, ive carried 45 years.Theres a lot of stupid people still alive.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

jet skiers are legel, catch and release. remember this is just bander, cause its raining and cant go in gulf,


----------



## axman

money maken idea get small steel hull work-boat install bulletproof glass a bar take charters out to pier to see real side of the world.Bet it would be booked lol. Just kidding best to just stay away.


----------



## sniperpeeps

axman said:


> money maken idea get small steel hull work-boat install bulletproof glass a bar take charters out to pier to see real side of the world.Bet it would be booked lol. Just kidding best to just stay away.


And with that you could put a driving range on the end of the pier and charge per shot at the armored boat. Anyone hits it gets a beer. We may be onto something here


----------



## Charlie2

*Curious(er)*

I'm trying to visualize this 'shooting' thing.

Do you pick out one individual jig/sinker thrower or just shoot at the whole bunch?

BTW; let someone know what cigarette brand that you smoke; visiting hours are from 1-4. You get three meals a day plus luxurious living quarters. You'll probably even get your own cellmate. 

It's considered Assault with a Deadly Weapon in some parts. 

Is anyone catching fish or just riding around with a chip on their shoulder? Curious. C2


----------



## aroundthehorn

sniperpeeps said:


> I understand, but rules are rules.  If the sign,law/rule says 100 feet, its 100 feet. Not that I fish anywhere near the pier, but if someone in a boat wants to fish 101 feet from the pier, they have a right to do so. I can say that if I was following a school of fish and they were headed towards the pier, I would get as close as legally allowed to pursue them. Both pier fisherman and boaters have equal right to fish the area as well as equal responsibility to follow applicable laws.


Yeah, why try to hurt somebody else?


----------



## chicon monster

Charlie2 said:


> What do you plan to do; shoot someone who throws a sinker at you? Just curious. C2


 a sinker can be just as deadly as a gun, and im pretty sure if you just sat there and cleaned your gun they would stop throwing the weights at you.


----------



## Charlie2

*Casting Sinkers*



chicon monster said:


> a sinker can be just as deadly as a gun, and im pretty sure if you just sat there and cleaned your gun they would stop throwing the weights at you.


I don't believe you're fishing when you're sitting there cleaning your gun. See my remark on 'chip on shoulder'. C2


----------



## chicon monster

Charlie2 said:


> I don't believe you're fishing when you're sitting there cleaning your gun. See my remark on 'chip on shoulder'. C2


 if your fishing the recomended distance from the pier and people are trying to hit you with a deadly piece of lead, just pulling out a gun and cleaning it would make them stop. im not saying shoot them, nothing illegal about cleaning your gun but im sure it would make them stop throwin jigs at you.


----------



## Charlie2

*Throwing Lead*



chicon monster said:


> if your fishing the recomended distance from the pier and people are trying to hit you with a deadly piece of lead, just pulling out a gun and cleaning it would make them stop. im not saying shoot them, nothing illegal about cleaning your gun but im sure it would make them stop throwin jigs at you.


If you're the recommended distance from the pier, I wouldn't think that they would be that much lead thrown at you. 

Besides; wouldn't it be pretty hard to see a gun; let alone one being cleaned, at that distance?

Threatening with a deadly weapon is also a 'No-No'. JMHO C2


----------



## chicon monster

Charlie2 said:


> If you're the recommended distance from the pier, I wouldn't think that they would be that much lead thrown at you.
> 
> Besides; wouldn't it be pretty hard to see a gun; let alone one being cleaned, at that distance?
> 
> Threatening with a deadly weapon is also a 'No-No'. JMHO C2


if your just cleaning it then that is not threatening


----------



## punkfishking

This just happened to me at the Navarre pier which I also fish a lot. The mentality of some of the "pier rats" is that they own the water surrounding the piers, but what they do not realize is that it is not to hard to go onto the pier a week or two later and find the same people because they are there every day, they have nothing else to do. I love to fish but I have a family and a job that I must go to not only to support my family but my fishing addiction as well. A simple "hey you are getting a bit close to the pier" would be more respectful and courteous. But instead they decide to thow weights and yell at you. I hooked the biggest king ever in my life and fought it for over 20 minutes from my kayak and it dragged me closer to the pier than I would like to be and the next thing I know is I have one of the older guys on the pier yelling and cuseing at me and then he tries to cast at me which I am still to far for him to reach. I know who he is because he wears the same thing every day. I will fish the pier again and he will not know who I am until I tell him, which I am going to do. The piers should have an employee on the pier at all times to monitor it. Not very hard to do, they could be the person to let boats and kayaks know if they are too close and to tell "pier rats" that they are being douche bags, although that would take up most of thier time.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL

punkfishking said:


> This just happened to me at the Navarre pier which I also fish a lot. The mentality of some of the "pier rats" is that they own the water surrounding the piers, but what they do not realize is that it is not to hard to go onto the pier a week or two later and find the same people because they are there every day, they have nothing else to do. I love to fish but I have a family and a job that I must go to not only to support my family but my fishing addiction as well. A simple "hey you are getting a bit close to the pier" would be more respectful and courteous. But instead they decide to thow weights and yell at you. I hooked the biggest king ever in my life and fought it for over 20 minutes from my kayak and it dragged me closer to the pier than I would like to be and the next thing I know is I have one of the older guys on the pier yelling and cuseing at me and then he tries to cast at me which I am still to far for him to reach. I know who he is because he wears the same thing every day. I will fish the pier again and he will not know who I am until I tell him, which I am going to do. The piers should have an employee on the pier at all times to monitor it. Not very hard to do, they could be the person to let boats and kayaks know if they are too close and to tell "pier rats" that they are being douche bags, although that would take up most of thier time.


hopefully you tell him who you are after you punch him in his mouth


----------



## weedline

u people need to learn some things from our past generation sometimes in the heat of the moment we all have irrational feelings and trust me i have been a pier bridge and beach fisherman for years and within the last 10 i have done alot in boats no real pier fisherman would fuk with a kayak fighting a monster fish they cant control with that said no real fisherman with a boat would do more than catch bait near a pier and we all stay out of range of their perfect casts those guys can make well over 200 yds but hell sometimes shit happens never has for me or any boat i have been on 
i have a question for some of u boaters who get closer and closer have any of u ever been hiten by a lead thrown from the pier and to the pier fishermen and beach fishermen i know first hand i have lost several nice fish due to neglagent boaters have any of u lost fish the same way im on the side of the landlocked guys they cant drive 2 miles offshore so solve this 
with that all said no fish is worth going to jail for back 20 years ago u got into a fist fight over this and were over it in an hour drinking a beer together now there is talk of guns and jail time is it me or is something wrong with our whole society these days


----------



## Charlie2

*Chunkin' Lead*

Why can't we just get along?? :thumbup: C2


----------



## Garbo

If I had the opinions, issues and attitude of some that some have expressed on here as it pertains to why I like to go fishing, I would simply stop fishing alltogether. 

It's not supposed to be a violent sport at all. Believe it or not, fishing is considered by many to be an American passtime in Relaxation...... and Get a way. 

There is no reason for there to be seperation among sportsmen and any other recreational fishermen other than selfishness, bad attitude or oversized ego. 

If you would be one that would actually consider hurting someone over something envolving a fishing trip or event, please seek help as you truly need it. Not to mention you hurt the image, innocence and integrity of the sport overall. 



I started to just post "Dang", but felt there is more to say. 




.


----------



## Austin

Garbo said:


> If I had the opinions, issues and attitude of some that some have expressed on here as it pertains to why I like to go fishing, I would simply stop fishing alltogether.
> 
> It's not supposed to be a violent sport at all. Believe it or not, fishing is considered by many to be an American passtime in Relaxation...... and Get a way.
> 
> There is no reason for there to be seperation among sportsmen and any other recreational fishermen other than selfishness, bad attitude or oversized ego.
> 
> If you would be one that would actually consider hurting someone over something envolving a fishing trip or event, please seek help as you truly need it. Not to mention you hurt the image, innocence and integrity of the sport overall.
> 
> 
> 
> I started to just post "Dang", but felt there is more to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
EXACTLY. Well said sir! :notworthy:


----------



## DaTzr

I agree that its a shame this issue even exists. I'm not advocating trying to harm a boater/jetski, especially a PASSENGER of either type of ride because the 'driver' of said vessel IS the one who is responsible as to where the craft will travel. Over the yrs, it seems like there are a limited class of people (boaters) that are problematic. One is the 'new/inexperienced that lack the knowledge for such safety and common courtesy (these people -usually- will change course to avoid incident) and those that purposely, blatantly and even with an attitude barrel thru at speed and even exhibiting their satisfaction at what they are doing. Last season, I had multiple incidents with 2 operators. The first operator I had 3 incidents with was from the Santa Rosa Yacht Club 'Taxi' <read safety hazard and bad business>. Had I been one of those quik to purposely sling lead, this guy would be. Matter of fact, if I ever were to hear them taking someone to court, I'd be willing to testify againist them due to the puposefull and what I can say are even pre-meditated incidents. 3 times in barely a week this a$$ while I was about the 2nd trashcan from the beginning of Sikes with 1 guy between me and the 1st can with a group at the end came ALONG the pier cutting the 1st guy off. As he was approaching, I tried flagging (not flipping) the guy off. I thought all was good because he veered a bit but then the a$$ though I had a freeline and bolloon out actually waited for me to cast (as I was already about to), then gunned in running right between where I had cast and the pier going through the pier <2 pilings from me. To me therefore that incident and the 2 that followed which included busting up a feeding school <60' from the pier, cutoffs and getting spooled about 50 yards off a rod dropped straight down passing the last time DIRECTLY UNDER ME while I was the only one there that morning, show ME that Santa Rosa Yacht Club Taxi ENJOYS it's abilty to conduct it's business with malice thereby knowingly INSTIGATING AND creating safety issues. The jetski was 2 days that were a day apart. 1st day the guy was full throttle less than 100' parallel to the pier. Myself and others attempted to flagged him out a little but stayed in position the whole length of the pier, then kept buzzing it for about 15 mins. His 2nd time on my next trip there was only myself and another couple on the pier and we were into a feeding school. He again at full throttle comes from the island, veers towards the pier and repeatedly buzzed the school then we thought he left as did the school only to come through the pier from the other side between us ( we're maybe 30' from each other) flipping us off, cussing us. This time I was able act like I got to take a pic of him and craft less than 20' from pier though I didn't get to get a pic, I had commented that since I believed he was on a rental and I had proof, I was gonna load up and go to the rental place so he would not be able to rent one again but if he was an employee, me and the couple will be talking about his emlpoyment. After that time, I saw that same ski and rider but it stayed a few hundred yards away. So, in closing cause I've written more than I wanted to, I gotta say, to the newbie that mostly veer off often times with a real wave of the hand and sometimes ya even hear a slightly embarassed "oops, sorry", mistakes and lack of knowledge is understandable. But, to the experienced boater that is in business or have their boat so as to 'get to fish where others can't', shame on them for THEY are puposely instigating and creating possible negative 'root cause/effect' situations. 
Btw, didn't all our piers used to have signs on them for watercraft years ago?
Haha, do have a story of getting a reel replaced by the marine patrol about 20 yrs ago!
Great fishing and good times to all.


----------



## fisheye48

i have an idea. maybe its completely absurd but what about the good guys on the pier to try and police up a little? maybe say something to the dumbass people who throw at boats or go up to the pier office and tell them about it and insist that they either go throw them off the pier for doing so or have them call the cops?


----------



## DaTzr

Fisheye48, I knda agree with ya on that. I feel that you are refferring to the 'pay' piers. Management SHOULD step up. Besides the subject at hand, more people ($$$) has been lost to shying away from say PB pier from bad attitudes than I care to think of. But, is not the 'root' of the issue about people who have the ability to 'fish where others cant' encrouching the area where the 'others' are 'locked'? Its not all watercraft users, just a few that are really a$$es, not the locked person walking out on the water encrouching on the craft. Really its just plain basic courtesy and common sense. I truly have yet to see a fellow land fisher walk through a feeding school that a boat is on to disrupt or cut them off. Still not sayin itz really appropriate to sling lead.


----------



## flounderslayerman

About 20 years ago I got bombed from Navarre pier. I was well over 200 yds away. Thought I was out of range next thing I know a like green jig bounced of the side of the boat. It left paint on the side of the boat.


----------



## fisheye48

DaTzr said:


> Fisheye48, I knda agree with ya on that. I feel that you are refferring to the 'pay' piers. Management SHOULD step up. Besides the subject at hand, more people ($$$) has been lost to shying away from say PB pier from bad attitudes than I care to think of. But, is not the 'root' of the issue about people who have the ability to 'fish where others cant' encrouching the area where the 'others' are 'locked'? Its not all watercraft users, just a few that are really a$$es, not the locked person walking out on the water encrouching on the craft. Really its just plain basic courtesy and common sense. I truly have yet to see a fellow land fisher walk through a feeding school that a boat is on to disrupt or cut them off. Still not sayin itz really appropriate to sling lead.


im not talking about just pay piers. im talking about all piers. You yourself can call FWC, the SO, or city police when you see someone doing wrong. Step up and be a part of the solution and not lumped into the problem


----------



## chicon monster

If everyone just followed the rules fishing at and bird piers would be alot better. Don't germ anyone for having fun a catching fish.


----------



## aroundthehorn

Austin said:


> EXACTLY. Well said sir! :notworthy:



+1 and x2


----------



## Smarty

For me fishing is relaxation that is desperately needed. It is my only hobby and is what I'll be doing on my off days when I'm not able to spend time with my sons. For me it is fun. I no longer own a boat so I'm like many people limited to land, bridges, or piers. I normally stick to Bob Sikes bridge because some of the people on the piers have no respect for others. The same goes for boaters. Once was anchored down at the russian freighter for hours and noone around. Diving boat pulls up and anchors down next to me. I litterally had to push the assholes boat away from mine because it was bumping into me with the current. I could have been as much of a jerk as them and just reached over and cut their anchor line or unloaded the .45 into the hull but those things would have not been the most mature decisions so I pulled up anchor and re-anchored up current. It ended up being a better spot and I limited out on grouper and snapper in short order. I've been the only person on the bridge at night and had someone walk up and start casting around my lines so I politely asked him to stop and move elsewhere at which time he did. I haven't been to a pier other than the octagon in years because out of respect for others I would not croud someone trying to enjoy our hobby. That being said, if you're friendly and mindful of my lines I have no problem with you enjoying the area too as long as you don't get into my personal space or touch my property. Usually people on the bridge are decent. I have no problem with a boat pulling up around where I'm fishing as long as they don't get into my lines. They never do because as someone mentioned already they don't want your line wrapped up in their prop and ruining the seal to their lower unit. Hell they're just like you to in the fact that they want to fish around some structure where fish are more likely to hang. If you're out on a pier and someone is being a trouble maker. Have management address the situation. Have their number handy and step away to call and notify them on your cell phone to prevent possible confrontation. And if they don't do something then insist that they refund your money and go elsewhere. It won't take them long to realize either manage the pier or lose money. It's supposed to be relaxing and fun with the hopeful chance of catching something good to put on the table. Ultimately, be respectful to others and have fun. That's what it's all about :yes:


----------



## OU812

I fish Nav. pier quite often and have seen people on all sort of craft venture to close to the pier. Throwing a deadly object at them is certianly not the answer, purposely trying to harm someone or their property is just plain stupid.
Yelling off the pier telling the individuals to move farther away for their own protection does work, I have done it myself and have seen other more level headed individuals on the pier do it with success being a lot of times it is someone that is either not from here or did not know they had gotten as close as they were because they are just out trying to have a good time (like the rest of us) and didn't notice they drifted so close.
I agree there are the few that know better but throwing missles at them still isn't the answer, call the authorities with their info and let the "Po Po" explain to them their stupity.
Just two weeks ago as I was walking to the end I witnessed a kid probably 19yrs old throwing a jig at two people on those YoLo boards that were atleast 150 yrds away. They had their backsto the pier and were obviously paddling further away from the pier but that didn't stop this kid from flinging his jig as hard as he could at them.
Us older guys on the pier do not need to teach the next generation these stupid ideas and instead instruct them to handle it much more intelligently.


----------



## GruBZ

DONT fcuk wit Pkola! We will bomb u if u get close! Even swimmers .. don't worry. There just warning shots! LoL pcola pier is not a place to relax if u wanna fish... that pier is nuttin but a big competition! STAY AWAY FROM PENSACOLA!


----------



## Burnt Drag

GruBZ said:


> DONT fcuk wit Pkola! We will bomb u if u get close! Even swimmers .. don't worry. There just warning shots! LoL pcola pier is not a place to relax if u wanna fish... that pier is nuttin but a big competition! STAY AWAY FROM PENSACOLA!


As was previously mentioned, you are one of the one's who need psychological help. On top of that, your mother needs to wash your
mouth out with soap.


----------



## chicon monster

Burnt Drag said:


> As was previously mentioned, you are one of the one's who need psychological help. On top of that, your mother needs to wash your
> mouth out with soap.


+1 agreed


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

Burnt Drag said:


> As was previously mentioned, you are one of the one's who need psychological help. On top of that, your mother needs to wash your
> mouth out with soap.


+1 hes probably one of the little jitterbugs that i saw out there yesterday afternoon actin like idiots.


----------



## Smarty

GruBZ said:


> DONT fcuk wit Pkola! We will bomb u if u get close! Even swimmers .. don't worry. There just warning shots! LoL pcola pier is not a place to relax if u wanna fish... that pier is nuttin but a big competition! STAY AWAY FROM PENSACOLA!


 If I'm there it's to relax. For your sake hope the xanax doesn't wear off :laughing:


----------



## OU812

GruBZ said:


> DONT fcuk wit Pkola! We will bomb u if u get close! Even swimmers .. don't worry. There just warning shots! LoL pcola pier is not a place to relax if u wanna fish... that pier is nuttin but a big competition! STAY AWAY FROM PENSACOLA!


This is just the kind of individual that we DON'T need representing pier fishermen!


----------



## screwballl

Wirelessly posted



guam_bomb80 said:


> I was at pensacola beach pier saturday with some friends and witnessed several people on there trying to lure boats in close just so they could hit them with their jigs. Why??? I realize that if they are in too close, maybe they will spook fish or spool a line or two if they catch it with their prop, but if they are a hundred yards or even two hundred yards off the pier why would you care and try lure them in with thoughts of catching bait or a cobia or whatever you can just to hit them? Those people were yelling at them that there was bait and cobia closer to the pier instead of telling them to back off. My first thought jealousy. Next is that you are a total jerk and have no respect for other peoples safety or property. You people who do this do realize that if you injure someone or damage property throwing the hooks intentionally at them you will spend a few months at the county hotel! Is that worth it? I was amazed that people were doing this... and running to their rods just to get a chance at it. I guess i just have more respect for fellow fisherman unlike a few local pier rats. I know some of you who threw those jigs are reading this, please give me your side of the story...


from what i understand some do this since some bait fish and curious fish are drawn to the boats or its shadow... others do it to be an ass


----------



## weedline

dont be stupid if u are on a boat dont get within casting distance of the pier and if u are on the pier dont throw at a boat much less a stupid tourist swiming trust me its all funny at the time and i know u have no intentions of hurting anyone but it would realy suck to have your first bad cast land u in prison for 10 years because u were off 5 ft and put some goober in the hospitol as far as pkola pier being so competitive u are right there thats the only pier i know of that will see 20 ling and just land 1 grow up, u are better off working together


----------



## fisheye48

GruBZ said:


> DONT fcuk wit Pkola! We will bomb u if u get close! Even swimmers .. don't worry. There just warning shots! LoL pcola pier is not a place to relax if u wanna fish... *that pier is nuttin but a big competition! STAY AWAY FROM PENSACOLA!*


becasue pier fishing is serious bidness!


----------



## Realtor

Okay, I justed wanted to have the 100th post on this beat to death thread.....


----------



## Austin

Realtor said:


> Okay, I justed wanted to have the 100th post on this beat to death thread.....


Well then I'm the 100th reply :yes::cool2:


----------



## osborne311

Start giving people more money at the stop lights and the pier crowd will die down in pursuit of more fertile grounds. At least the ones causing trouble will. I used to fish piers as a kid on vacation. I would not take my son anywhere near one now.


----------



## Ron19

GruBZ said:


> DONT fcuk wit Pkola! We will bomb u if u get close! Even swimmers .. don't worry. There just warning shots! LoL pcola pier is not a place to relax if u wanna fish... that pier is nuttin but a big competition! STAY AWAY FROM PENSACOLA!



^^^^^^ Douch bag^^^^^^^

What a way to represent the pier folk.

Grubz, I hope I never meet you in person. No threat of violence, just don't like being around stupid people.


----------



## Charlie2

*Endless Thread*

I knew that I was going to have to stock up on popcorn.  C2


----------



## aroundthehorn

Good Lord at all of this.


----------



## whome

Every year...Same thread, same time, different person starts it.....


----------



## Burnt Drag

I'd close it Captain Jon! It's like a goose with it's head stuck up it's backside. Round and round and round.


----------



## Reel Mccoy

haha


----------



## Reel Mccoy

GruBZ said:


> DONT fcuk wit Pkola! We will bomb u if u get close! Even swimmers .. don't worry. There just warning shots! LoL pcola pier is not a place to relax if u wanna fish... that pier is nuttin but a big competition! STAY AWAY FROM PENSACOLA!


 Doesn't this quote remind you of those "real men of genius" beer commercials.....and they wonder why they are called pier rats


----------

